# Emma Watson - Oops Magazine Ukraine Cover July 2011 x1



## beachkini (7 Juli 2011)

Oops is bei dem layout wörtlich genommen


----------



## Stefan102 (7 Juli 2011)

Ohja, da lässt ein gewisses Bildbearbeitungsprogramm grüßen


----------



## Rolli (7 Juli 2011)

:thx: dir für das Cover von Emma


----------



## Q (7 Juli 2011)

beachkini schrieb:


> Oops is bei dem layout wörtlich genommen




rofl3 :thumbup: :thx: für die Computeranimation


----------



## sYs (7 Juli 2011)

Danke für Emma


----------



## Punisher (1 Aug. 2011)

schönes Cover :thumbup:


----------

